# Cedar Point to Huron



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m planning to fish the area between the CP dumping grounds and Huron on Monday. Hoping to fish for walleye and switch over to perch later. If anyone happens to fish that area this weekend, I’d be interested to hear if it is productive or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 30, 2010)

dgfidler said:


> I’m planning to fish the area between the CP dumping grounds and Huron on Monday. Hoping to fish for walleye and switch over to perch later. If anyone happens to fish that area this weekend, I’d be interested to hear if it is productive or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


North of dump 42 to 43 ft of water. We got our 2 man limit in 1 1/2 hours. 40tts 70 and 80 back purple spoons, 2.2 to 2.5.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you Hazelnet, that’s exactly what I was hoping to hear. We fished this area last on Columbus Day and did well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the report, I may try it tomorrow but it will be afternoon before I can get there. Willing to share info & post results if I get out.


----------



## buckeyedude (Feb 5, 2008)

Went out of Huron today to 35 feet and put lines in heading West 2.5 to 2.6.Dipsy setting 1back 35feet and 3 back 51to 55.Bandit huff daddy back 100 feet took 5 ended up with 4 tickets in 3 hours.Turned around at the white condos down by sawmill and trolled back to river.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

We fished the Cedar Point dump and areas to the north of it today. We started in the fog and put in a couple hours effort before trying for perch. We were skunked on the walleye, but got 80 really nice perch 1 mi ESE of Green. We ran out of bait, otherwise we would have got our 90. Rickards had emeralds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got off lake 4 man limit 3oz 65 back spoons. 100 back bandits caught 4


----------



## Captain Mike (Jan 3, 2013)

Chilly said:


> Just got off lake 4 man limit 3oz 65 back spoons. 100 back bandits caught 4


Where? Cedar Point Dump or between Cedar Point and Huron Dump? FOW?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't get out Monday but 2 of us fished 30 fow west of Huron river to Pt. Retreat condo's, out to and around the dump today. Took from daylight til 2pm to get a 2 man limit of 17-22" fish. Spoons & dipseys. Nice day on the water, got a little bumpy. Took first pic when we started, 2 nd when we had only 8 in the box.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

Sunday morning report...Few miles NW of dump, 43 fow, took 24 in 3 hrs, spoons on Jet 20 @ 100/110 & Jet 40 @ 55/65, 2.1/2.3 gps, trolling in troph


----------



## BUCKEYEBUM (Oct 6, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> We fished the Cedar Point dump and areas to the north of it today. We started in the fog and put in a couple hours effort before trying for perch. We were skunked on the walleye, but got 80 really nice perch 1 mi ESE of Green. We ran out of bait, otherwise we would have got our 90. Rickards had emeralds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that ESE of Green island?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes. Really more like 1/2 mile east south east.


----------



## BUCKEYEBUM (Oct 6, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> Yes. Really more like 1/2 mile east south east.


Thanks


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm heading to Lake Erie next week and would like to fish the area between the CP Dumping Grounds and the Huron Dumping Grounds. Does anyone have GPS coordinates for those dumping grounds?


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Slow and steady pick in this area today from 10-2 pm. Not many boats out. We ended with 13 fish and lost 4 or 5. Most fish on dipsies and spoons .


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

28 30 is close to the dumping grounds, I don't remember them because its marked on the graph pretty clearly


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

penalty box said:


> 28 30 is close to the dumping grounds, I don't remember them because its marked on the graph pretty clearly


Hopefully the mapping system on my Garmin will have it marked.


----------



## whiteyes (Jan 26, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Hopefully the mapping system on my Garmin will have it marked.


My Garmin shows it n the other dumping grounds also.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Probably heading out Huron tomorrow....Sunday. If anyone's out gimme a shout on 79. Limitman!


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ll be out did well Tuesday


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

The dumping grounds N of Cedar Point are 32/39 and the Huron dumping grounds are 27/32. The distance between is about 8 miles. We only caught shorts At CP dumping grounds on Monday while others were getting limits towards Huron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Stupid question, but what are those numbers.? 32/39. Thanks


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Also on the Navionics web app using the distance dividers it shows 40+ miles, unless Im doing something wrong.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

wilbur1 said:


> Stupid question, but what are those numbers.? 32/39. Thanks


those are the "middle "numbers of the GPS coordinates. For example:
42 32.985 north and 082 39.568 west. the "middle" numbers are 32 and 39

One degree of latitude equals 60 miles and one minute of latitude equals a mile. For our area a minute of longitude equals roughly .7 miles


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I use the navionics iPhone app. It’s $5 or $10 can’t remember, but is shows both areas and I created a route between the midpoint of those two rectangles to come up with the 8 mile estimate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

dgfidler said:


> I’m planning to fish the area between the CP dumping grounds and Huron on Monday. Hoping to fish for walleye and switch over to perch later. If anyone happens to fish that area this weekend, I’d be interested to hear if it is productive or not. Sunday. Did 27 for 5 of us noon till 4. Straight N out of Huron. Stingers & pro kings. Stingers took most of the fish but Pro Kings took the bigger ones. 1 short. 6 wb 15+”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

